# Worried this doe might abort :(



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a fullblood Boer doe that I'm worried might lose her pregnancy. She is young, just turning 2yo. 2nd pregnancy.
First pregnancy, she lost at 3 weeks premature. Pretty positive a doe butted her as there was one that bullied her. She had discharge for a few weeks before she lost them, but otherwise she acted normal.
Horrible, worst experience we've had with goats yet, as it was hard getting babies out, and one did live for 12 hours. She mourned something awful, so bad that we had to find a baby to bring home for her to raise.

So... here we are 3 1/2 weeks away from her due date of 1/5/14 with her 2nd pregnancy.
She's been having discharge for about 2 weeks now. Today seems to have had a lot more than the past days.

Our herd queen walked over and started a fuss with her, and they head butted for at least 20 minutes or so. I just wrote it off as them feeling good.
They weren't being overly mean or anything, just butting, rubbing horns, etc. they were very careful with each other's bellies.
Well it progressed, broke them up and they kept coming back together.
I thought well, Star is 2nd in command, she wants to become herd queen.

But then Star started acting bucky. She was licking the other does horns, head, ear, blubbering at her, and pawed at her.

Not sure if it's hormones going to their heads, and it got out of control for Star, or if something is up with her.

Our herd queen has acted a bit bucky late in pregnancy before, but not like this <she did try to mount another doe though>.

Anyone else experience this? I'm hoping my worries are over nothing, but our other does typically don't discharge much before kidding, although we have had one that did for weeks up until she kidded.

Oh... I kick myself for not checking ligs sooner to know what they usually feel like. But Star's ligs are a bit low. Could just be her, but they are low enough that it's just adding to my worry.

Here's a video: Star is the traditional boer doe, and Snow White is the white doe. 





Some photos...









Here's one when she was headbutting with Snow White, so she's pushing forward, but noticed her open up a bit. I also know this can be normal in the weeks leading to due date...









A little bit later after they'd gone their separate ways...









My daughter said she had some discharge when she fed the goats this evening <I had to go to the grocery>. One of the other does was sniffing her rear end, but I don't know if that was just because she was standing there, or what. 
I'm getting ready to go out and check on her.

Please pray all is well with her and she's just causing me to worry over nothing. We really adore her, but we already said, if she slips this pregnancy, she has to be sold  She's a great mama, loved that adopted baby so much, she deserves her own babies to love and raise ♥


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!! I'm hoping that this is normal for her. :hug: keep us updated


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

white discharge can be her loosing her plug...lets hope thats all this is..ray:

I had a saanen who a few hours before kidding acted like she was in full blown heat...even calling on the boys...Man we thought, how could have messed this up? lol..even brought her to the buck but she laid down....decided I didnt want late season kids any way and put her back with the does...about 4 hours later she kidded with twins ...

sending good thoughts!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks. I just came in from checking her and there is more discharge than she had earlier  More than I want to see 3 1/2 weeks from their due date. Praying it's just normal for her, but I have a bad feeling about it  
She's acting normal though, kid/s are active. Ligs are firm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Discharge and messy tails at that far along is very normal. I see the goat next to her in the second pic is messy too.
As long as there is no blood, she is OK. Keep everything stress free and if you have to separate her if the bully is persistent, then do so.

Praying she will be OK.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Pam is right. I did shots and hoofs today and I had messy tails as well and these does are due 19-26 of January. I do have a few with no discharge but most have it. I also noticed on one first timer that is due the 19 that she is starting to hollow out around the tail head as well not much but since I seem to live with the goats I notice  But yes you are looking for blood on things going wrong and if your gut is telling you something maybe pen her away from her buddy. I've learned go with gut feelings if anything you can't end up being mad at your self


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much you guys are a blessing ♥
The discharge tonight was thicker, and more stringy. But I'm hoping it's just where she was laying down and where her tail has caused it to smear. 
We did do cd/t shots yesterday, but it was so quick she hardly noticed.
Because she did loose babies 2 days after getting cd/t and Bo-Se last year, just to rule out issues, we decided not to give Bo-Se until the does kid, the dose them and the babies. <Next year we'll give Bo-Se at breeding time, then again at kidding time>.

The girls are separated tonight, usually, Star is terrified of Snow White! Normally nobody except Pandora <Snow White's daughter> will go near her! I'm praying it's just a lot of mucus, and we can at least get through a couple more weeks. I feel in her last pregnancy if she had been able to wait at least a week, her doeling would have made it ♥
I'll check on her again in the morning and pray tonight that there is nothing to be worried about.

These girls know how to drive us crazy!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope all is well! :hug: I wouldn't wanna give her up either...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much, I'm praying!!

This morning she looks good, no discharge, no changes/no lig changes.

BUT.... she now appears to be the HERD QUEEN! She is no longer afraid of Snow White nor is she afraid to stand her ground! I had a feeling this day would come, but I'm still in awe. Snow White was our first goat, we've had her 3 1/2 years, and she's always been the boss. They others are all terrified of Snow White <except her daughter Pandora>, they won't eat next to her in the hay, etc. as Snow White is pretty hateful with them.

This morning was more peaceful than I'd ever seen at the hay feeder. Star allows the other adults to eat next to her, it's the youngsters she will warn off.

Could be a good thing. But we'll see what happens especially after kidding. Right now, Snow White is just too huge to put up a very good fight lol
BUT, Star is a bigger doe, and once she learns she can stand her ground, that's all it takes.

I'm trying to ease my nerves by an otherwise quiet, normal morning. Her vulva is loose, but looks much like a few of the other does this morning.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been told by an OLD time goat breeder that they can have discharge for up to a month before kidding. I had the same thing with one of my FF 2 years ago. Streaming for several weeks. Now...my situation may be different as it ended up being a false pg...no babies at all! So, don't know if the streaming for several weeks ahead of kidding holds true in a real pg.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, some do have a discharge for a long period of time, prior to kidding.

Glad she is herd queen now, that is a plus. 

Prayers sent to her and you for going through so much worry for her. She should be OK.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks again  
Do you think it matters how much discharge? We saw a long stringy discharge on one of her buddies, and pretty positive it was from her. Everything is white, but sure seems to be a lot of it lately.
Ligs felt low, but she had her front feet up on a cinder block eating when I checked her, so tomorrow I'll check when she has all 4 on the ground.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have seen a lot of discharge on some Does and other Does wearing a gob of it on their side. It is common in some. 

I can understand your concern, just have faith that all will be OK. 
If you see blood, then, it is time a bad thing.

For now sweetie, take a deep breath,try to relax, or it will make you go crazy with worry.
I can sympathize with you though, hang in there. :hug:


----------

